# Rescue arriving in a week...any advice welcome...



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

All,

We have taken the plunge that we have long contemplated.

Based on the reputation of the rescue organization, our current situation, and a photo with brief description, we have resolved to save a life.

He will be "Jackson", when I collect him on 7/13, and we need to introduce this rescue to our "resident pup".

Our resident is a wire haired dachshund of seven years. She has enjoyed a spoiled life but is well behaved and we've striven to make her balanced in terms of relationships with dogs and people. 

Our adoptee is a six month old rescue from Mississippi. We have little else beyond the fact that he's supposed to be an Irish Setter/Spaniel....I see more Retriever than anything else.

To my point, does anyone have any specific, or general, advice regarding introducing "new" dog to "old" dog.....especially a rescue?

Many thanks for any gems you might have.

Irrespective of what we hear, we will soldier on to make a wonderful forever home for our new addition.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

My suggestions based on how I bring fosters home...

Do introductions on neutral ground. Start with giving the rescue dog a good long walk, especially if he's been cooped up in a car. Walk your dog also separately (enlist a spouse or a friend). Then walk the two dogs together. After they seem relaxed around each other, you can bring them back into your yard and let them sniff and play a little. Leave a leash on the big pup in case he starts to play too roughly (since the dogs have a big size difference). 

Set up space for each dog. Crate for the pup for sure. You don't want the resident dog feeling displaced, so things like two dog beds (or rugs or whatever you prefer) in the living room so they have space to lounge etc. Provide individual attention and time. Feed separately and at least in the beginning, pick up all toys and treats (and feed chewies etc separately also) until the pup is trained not to steal toys or be pushy about treats. 

Get the pup into training. The more training he has, the better behaved indoors (and outside of course) and the less "annoying" he'll be to your dachshund. 

Good luck and post photos


----------



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

Shell,

Sorry for not replying earlier.

Your advice is incredibly sound and consistent with all the other good advice we've found. Many thanks.

In fact, we are subscribing to 100% of your advice.

The adoption is tomorrow and photos will follow!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Monch said:


> Shell,
> 
> Sorry for not replying earlier.
> 
> ...


Another good thing to try, is to take a towel, or blanket, and rub your dog with it really good, then bring it with to pick up the pup, and rub the pup really good. Rub both dogs again, then walk them together, now there smells are mixed, and its less of a threat to the older dog. We did this with our very dog agressive dog, when we brough another dog into the home, and it help out a lot.


----------



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

How simple and intuitive...so much so that I NEVER would have thought of it.

It will be so!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Monch said:


> How simple and intuitive...so much so that I NEVER would have thought of it.
> 
> It will be so!


I actualy leaned it from a show about cats when I was little. Don't even remember what it was, but that part has always stuck with me.


----------

